# Besatz für Outdooraquarium!



## David (18. Dez. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier. Heiße David, bin 16 Jahre alt und seit 3 Jahren beschäftige ich mich aktiv mit der Aquaristik. Ich habe im Haus 5 Becken und im Garten zwei Teiche, die über einen Bachlauf verbunden sind.
Ich habe dieses Forum aufgesucht, da ich günstig ein 200x60x60 Becken (720 Liter) erworben habe. Dieses darf ich auf der Terasse aufstellen. Dass das ganze auch im Winter gut geht, habe ich bereits geklärt. 
Ursprünglich wollte ich mir eine besondere Fundortvariante des Channa asiatica hinein setzen, die aus dem Himalaya stammt und auch unsere deutschen Winter übersteht. An diese Tiere ist allerdings nur sehr schwer heran zu kommen. Also suche ich passenden winterharten Alternativebesatz.

Habe mich in __ sonnenbarsche verguckt. Woltle mal hören, ob es möglich wäre sich diese Tiere zu halten. Wäre super wenn ihr mir etwas über diese Fische erzählen könntet, Haltungsbedingugen, Verhalten usw. Welche  Art man am besten nimmt, und ob man sie vergesellschaften kann.

Außerdem wäre eine Aufzählung anderer Fische, die ich in diesem Becken halten könnte wirklich super. Oder auch ein Link zu einer interessanten Seite, auf der ein par Fischarten vorghestekllt werden, dies auch gerne kühler haben. 

Vielen Dank schonmal
Gruß
David


----------



## Annett (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

Hallo David,

zunächst erstmal: Willkommen bei uns im Forum!

Scheint so, als ob nicht all zuviele etwas mit Deiner Frage anfangen können. :? 


> Dass das ganze auch im Winter gut geht, habe ich bereits geklärt.


Schön und gut, aber wie sieht das denn dann im Winter aus? Wieviel Grad wird das Wasser dann noch haben? Genau davon hängt doch ab, welche Fische in Frage kommen würden.  
Du solltest Dich dann evtl. auch um Pflanzen kümmern, die solche Temperaturen aushalten. Die herkömmlichen __ Aquarienpflanzen scheiden sicherlich aus. 

Zu Sonnenbarschen kann, wenn ich mir recht erinnere, Mirko alias Sachiel sicherlich mehr sagen. Evtl. schreibst Du ihm mal einen PN oder email.
Ob 700l für mehr als ein Pärchen geeignet sind wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Sie zeigen ein aggressives Revierverhalten.


----------



## David (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

Hi Annett,
danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Pflanzen kann ich diverse aus unserem Teich nehmen, dass soltle kein Problem sein. Ja die Temperatur sollte in den tiefsten Wintertagen bei mindestens 2°C liegen. 
Also wenn ihr mir einfach etwas über diese Tiere erzählen könntet, wäre das super!

Gruß David


----------



## jochen (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

Hallo David,

also wenn du wirklich das Einfrieren des Aquariums verhindern kannst wären Rundschwanzmakropoden zu halten.
Keine gewöhnlichen wie du sie im Aq. halten kannst, sondern wirklich nur Rundschwanzmakropoden (Macropodus ocellatus keine opercularis) und dann die spezielle Art die aus Nordkorea stammt.

Nennt sich...

Macropodus ocellatus Korea/Inchon, ...

nur diese __ Macropoden Art kannst du über Winter bis -20°C Außentemperatur ohne Bedenken im Teich halten, also auch bei geschlossener Eisdecke.

Hatte vor diese Fische selbst im Teich zu halten, aber erstens fehlt bei mir noch die von ihnen gewünschten Schwimmpflanzen und zweitens ist die Strömung bei mir zu hoch. Makropoden mögen keine Strömung.
Zwecks Temperaturen gibt es dazu aber keine Bedenken.

Bei Interesse kann ich dir per PN eine Adresse eines Züchters schicken.


----------



## David (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

Hi,
ja an den ocellatus hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Schönes Tier, aber ich habe Angst, dass er sich im Becken verschimmt^^ Ne... ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu klein...
Auch in meinen Aquarien im Haus halte oich nicht gerade die bravsten und kleinsten Fische, bis auf ein par Wuildformbettas habe ich nur Schlangenkopffische. Deshalb sollte es draußen in dem riesenbecken auch schon ruhig etwas größeres sein.
Aber danke für deinen Vorschlag.

Gruß David


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

Hallo David.

Zu den Sonnenbarschen kannst du dir erst mal das durchlesen.
http://www.epalzeorhynchos.de/Bilder/megalotis.htm

Der Bericht ist zwar über L. megalotis, das Verhalten unterscheidet sich aber wenig vom normalen L. gibbosus. Da sind die normalen sogar etwas friedlicher.


Du suchst also größere Fische. Ich könnte dir als etwas größeren Kaltwasserfisch noch den __ Drachenfisch (Zacco platypus) mit ca. 18 cm Endgröße vorschlagen. Ob der aber unsere Winter übesteht weiß ich nicht.


Oder wie wäre es denn mit Channa argus ?   
Nee, der wird wieder zu groß.

Muss erst noch mal überlegen, was es da noch so für Fische gibt, die geeignet wären. Vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein.



Noch was....
Wie ich deinen Posts entnehmen konnte, hast du verschiedene Schlangenkopffische. Hast du zufällug auch Channa bleheri oder Channa spec. Assam ?
Habe nämlich vor mir in nächster Zeit vielleicht eine der beiden Arten zu halten. Die beiden "Arten" sind ja nicht gerade häufig und die Zucht ist auch nicht die einfachste (wegen Temperatur).
Suche also noch jemanden der evtl. Nachzuchten hat.


----------



## David (30. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

Hi Mirko,

danke für deine Antwort. Ja Channa argus wären ein Traum! Könnt sie grillen, bevor sie zu groß werden^^ Habe mich sogar schon wegen Importwartezeit und Preis erkundigt. Natürlich nur rein informativ, die Tiere sind mir absolut zu groß...
Der Berricht über die megalotis ist sehr informativ, danke. Ich denke es werden __ Sonnenbarsche werden.

Die spec. Assam habe ich auch schonmal gesucht, aber nicht gefunden. Bleheri sollte man aber schon bekommen können. Bei www.tropic-aquaristik.de habe ich sie auch schonmal auf der Stockliste gesehen, ob sie sie immer noch haben, müsstest du mal schaun.
Ich selbst pflege im Moment nur C. gachua und C. punctata.

Gruß
David


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

Hi David.



> Bei www.tropic-aquaristik.de habe ich sie auch schonmal auf der Stockliste gesehen, ob sie sie immer noch haben, müsstest du mal schaun.


 Ja, bei tropic-aquaristik.de haben sie die. Das sind aber auch die einizen von denen ich weiß das sie die haben.




> Ich selbst pflege im Moment nur C. gachua und C. punctata.


 C. gachua wäre für mich auch noch interessant. Ich bin eher auf die kleineren Arten angewiesen, da ich im Moment noch nicht die Möglichkeit für große Aquarien habe.
Haben deine C. gachua schon mal Nachwuchs gehabt?


----------



## David (30. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

Hi,
ich habe Channa gachua FO Sri LAnka, auch bekannt als Seifenlaugengachua. Davon gibt es nicht all zu viele. Die Elterntiere sind Wildfänge, und stammen aus dem Abwasserkanal einer Wäscherei, deshalb auch der Name... Diese werden nur 14 cm groß, und ich halte mein Pärchen in einem Standart 80cm Becken, also 112 Liter. Das ist vollkommen ausreichend. Meine hatten schon knap 40 mal Nachwuchs, leider ist dieser immer innerhalb von 10 Tagen veschwunden. Ich verstehe das nicht, ich habe schon alles, wirklich alles versucht, aber alle Brutversuche scheitern. Wenn ich die Larven getrennt aufziehen will, verkümmern sie mir, da sie keine Nähreier bekommen. Es ist zum Schreien, ich vertshe es einfach nicht!

Gruß David


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

Hi.

Das ist wirklich schade mit den Jungen.
Frag doch mal *- defekter Link entfernt - * oder *hier*, warum die Jungen verschwinden.


Noch mal ne Frage zu dem Channa spec. himalaya. 
Den könnte man theoretisch auch im Teich überwintern? Die halten wirklich unsere Wintertemperaturen (unter 4°C) aus?


EDIT: 
Hab grad gesehen das du auch im Raubfischforum bist.


----------



## David (30. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

Hi Mirko,

jaja in den Foren bin ich eh überall unterwegs^^ Habe auch schon mit einem sehr sehr sehr erfahrenem Mann gesprochen. Keiner weiß Rat. 

Die himalaya verkraften keinesfalls so kalte Temperaturen. 10°C sollte das Wasser mindestens haben. Der spec. himalaya ist eine stewartii-Variante, also könnte m,an auch schreiben Channa stewartii spec. himalaya.

Gruß David


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

10°C geht ja auch noch. Die könnte ich im Keller überwintern. Aber wenn die eh so selten sind.

Werd aber erst mal versuchen ein paar Channa bleheri zu bekommen. Die brauchen es ja auch nicht so warm. Allerdings weis ich bis jetzt noch nicht wo sie unterbringen soll. Im Gesellschaftsbecken wollte ich sie nicht halten. Außerdem habe ich da Angst das sie sich an den kleineren Fischen (z.B. Purpurkopfbarben) vergreifen. 
Hab aber auch schon gelesen, das die bleheris sich nicht mal an Guppys vergreifen sollen.


----------



## David (30. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Besatz für Outdooraquarium!*

Hi,
ich würde sie auf jeden Fall alleine halten. Fische die ins Maul passen werden gefressen. Außerdem kannst du im Artenbecken das Verhalten viel besser verfolgen.

Gruß David


----------

